# Miyazaki JINSOKU - A flex. Cheap & effective



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 3, 2020)

I bought this as an experiment, it was only £24.95. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MIYAZAKI-JINSOKU-DRIVER-SHAFT-A-FLEX-SENIOR-350-OTSMIY062/163460462830?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&var=462811176121&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

It a 53 gram shaft, described as "speed obsessed", whatever that means ("jinsoku" means fast, apparently). The manufacturers say "The company’s independent testing revealed that the most effective way to help the mid to high handicap golfer improve consistency is by concentrating more weight in the clubhead and raising the balance point of the shaft. This promotes distance by creating more clubhead speed through the downswing and more ball speed at impact, thanks to greater kinetic energy."

I tried it for the first time in my M5 yesterday & was impressed with the results. It gave a beautiful, penetrating flight, unlike the other Miyazaki shaft I had which sent the ball into the stratosphere. If felt a bit light, I measured the swingweight at C9. I have added a 12g weight for the next round, which will make it swing at D4.

Moving the weight on the M5 back seemed to affect the flight quite a bit & this will be handy if conditions are calm & there's not much run on the ball.

For the price, an excellent shaft. I built my own but you can buy it with the adapter & grip fitted from here https://www.golfclubs4cash.co.uk/


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 3, 2020)

I remember the C-Kua and Kusala line of shafts from far too long ago. They had all sorts of profiles available and many Senior Tour players opted for the low weight ones to get a bit more speed/distance. The key to avoiding moonballs was/is to get the balance of profile and weight right for your swing! There were certainly a lot of them in use (in Cleveland heads) at the Senior Open at Walton Heath! 
Looks like you've found one that works for you. I couldn't handle an 'R' C-Kua, so an A flex would likely be disastrous! The 50gm 'S' Matrix RUL that comes standard with Adams XTD Ti suits me fine - so I have several!!


----------

